# MOS Choice - Setting up to Prepare



## Haldex (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello all,

I'm looking for some quick advice, and quick as in I have 4 days to make a final decision, because this just dropped in my lap. I'm going to MEPS early next week and my recruiter told me that I need to pick 10 Jobs. My end goal, as I mentioned in my Introduction post, is to eventually become Airborne Qualified and earn the Ranger Tab. Ever since I was told that the Army was my future, that Tab, the honor of wearing it, and the responsibility to others once I have earned it, has become everything to me and I'm busting my rear end to make sure I'm squared away when the time comes. Not just for the Q, but for the people I hope to serve with afterwards. I owe it to them now to put in every ounce of sweat and blood so when the time comes, I can perform. This probably makes me sound like I'm just a needy scrub that wants to be billy badass, and I apologize for that. It's not the Tab in particular I'm wanting. It's the full package that comes once I get it, and if my seniors believe me competent at that point. Moving on...



As you all may learn through future questions and posts, I like to be prepared. Thus, I am not going 18X. Some guys will say I'm a fool for not fully dedicating myself to the SF and going 18X, but I've put my fingers all in one bucket before and I'm cautious to do it again. Not only that, but the Recruiter mentioned that if I wash then I fall into the "general needs of the army" category with no back-up plan. I'm in this to win and I've made the mistake of not preparing myself properly before and ended up with nothing when all was said and done. I won't do it again. If you want my reasons and backstory, inbox me and I'll fill you in.

I would like to know what MOSes you all you recommend to a fresh recruit that will prepare them for Ranger School over the course of maybe a year or two, as well as for what comes after being a Ranger since I prefer to believe that I'll survive long enough to eventually marry, have kids, and buy a house with a white picket fence. While I plan to be a lifer, there's always good ol' Murphy's Law hanging out waiting to mess you up. I have checked out some threads and it seems to me a handful recommend 13F, 11B, and I've seen some MI here and there but it's more the other two.

What I didn't get out of these threads is more of a "why". What makes the 13F a strong option? I looked up what the 13F does; here, here, as well as on the Android APP called 'Career Navigator'. They all say about the same thing, which I'll paraphrase in my words; infantry radio operator who calls in fire support through the use of the radio and laser designation, and uses Maps/Navigation tools to designate target locations (if I'm wrong, please correct me!). Is this MOS stronger because it gets you comfortable with the radio, maps, and a range of targeting/artillery systems? Or is there something I'm missing here?

I have the same question about 11B. I've seen some horror stories about guys getting stuck as an 11B and falling into the "needs of the army" trap where they can't change MOSes. If Ranger fails, I have a backup in place but it would require me to switch MOSes. If selecting 11B means I'm outta luck if I wash out, then any advantage that MOS gives is null. However, I am still interested in the advantages of going 11B. Since it's standard Infantryman/Rifleman, the Army will likely provide training, or you will be able to apply for training, that could help you prepare for SF depending on the training. Or you just end up getting exposed to the stuff overtime because of the "generalness" of the MOS. I'm also wary about this MOS because, to me (and not to bash anyone who chose 11B), it's not enough. I would prefer an MOS that I can use later on and when I retire.

Finding that balance between usefulness and SF prep has my hands tied. I've been thinking hard, comparing jobs, looking up what people have done in the various jobs, and looking up trainings, educations, and career longevity inside and outside of the Army. SF is the goal, but I know full well that the goal is a hundred steps up the staircase and job selection is one of those steps. And I also know that there's more to life than the uniform, and I've seen what not being ready for the "after" can do.

I'll keep browsing and searching for the magic thread where someone else has probably asked this, but should this not have been asked before; I ask for y'alls advice. Anything you can give, I appreciate. Even if it's the link to the magic thread that answers this one already.

Thank you.

P.S; Sorry for the essay. That ended up more long winded than I thought.


----------



## AWP (Sep 7, 2018)

Haldex said:


> P.S; Sorry for the essay. That ended up more long winded than I thought.



Which is why most people won't read your post and your questions, whatever they may be, will go unanswered. I stopped reading in the first paragraph, exposition belongs in movies.

Good luck.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 7, 2018)

TLDR


----------



## Haldex (Sep 7, 2018)

Thought that would be an issue. I'll do one of these next time during the post should anything be long-winded again.

TLDR:

>Four Days to prepare for MEPS.
>Looking for an MOS that'll help lead into SF while also having opportunities atterwards, or will allow me to perform an MOS change post-SF into a different job so when it comes time to prepare for the Civvie life, I can
>Did Research. Read on Forums that 13F and 11B were good choices. Why? Are there any recommended alternatives?
>Not going 18X for reasons.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 7, 2018)

I skimmed the OP. You want to be an Airborne Ranger fire-eating trigger-puller...but you also want an MOS that you can use later in a career. 68W kind of spans the gap. LEO is another related civil occupation for combat MOS. If Ranger or SF were my goal, I'd go infantry and try to kill the hell out of it and not worry about the rest of my life. Whatever you do, chomp on it like a mad dog and stay focused.


----------



## 13FoxLima7 (Feb 16, 2019)

I realize I am late to the party, but I want to put this here for anyone else who reads afterwards. If there is a better place for this let me know so I can move it to an better home.

BLUF: I recommend 13F to go Ranger.

13F have more mentoring earlier on, more responsibilities, heavier workload, sooner training opportunities, faster promotions, and a vast range of experiences to draw from when attending any assement and selection or schoolhouse. Before you make E-5, you will have been mentored by multiple senior NCOs, attended Joint Fires Observer Course, and most likely worked with both IN and CAV units. All while being held to the same standard as the units you support. This gives a sobering amount of maturity quickly while exposing you to many leadership styles and training opportunities. When I attended JFO, a recruiter from a Ranger Battalion (I do not recall specifics) came to try to bring us over because they always need 13F (E4 and below especially). Unfortunately I’m NG so I wasn’t able to take advantage of that opportunity.

Each person must make their own choices and priorities. I value experience and knowledge heavily, so I’ll follow whatever path gets me the most of both. Maybe jumping right into 11B is right for you. But if going that route I would rather jump in with both feet from the get go with Option 40. If you want a back up plan, I highly recommend 13F. I also recommend talking with actual 13F (or anyone in your MOS of choice) because what recruiters tell you will barely be a slice of the actual experience.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 18, 2019)

I didn’t read your manifesto. Hopefully it didn’t end with suicidal or homicidal ideations  The answer to your post title is go into the infantry if you aren’t going directly into a entry level SOF pipeline. It’s the best foundation you can get in the military.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 20, 2019)

Why do half these posts from poolees always make the Infantry sound like it's some kind of disgrace. It pisses me off. I don't know about the Army, but Marine Infantry is something to be proud of. 

See #MarineCorpsHistory


----------



## Haldex (Feb 22, 2019)

I thought I would come back and note that I selected to be a 13F. I actually considered going Infantry after I posted this and did some research/reading around, as I was considering the idea of going Infantry and then specializing later (if possible). I never looked down on Infantrymen and women when making my decision, for y'all do a helluva job and I respect it. I just wanted a little extra that I could bring to the table. Also, due to my waiver barring me from OPT40, I took the chance that recruiting for Ranger would be more prevelant in BCT and/or AIT as a 13F than as an 11 series. So far, it has. But we'll see how things go as time goes on.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Feb 23, 2019)

Haldex said:


> I thought I would come back and note that I selected to be a 13F. I actually considered going Infantry after I posted this and did some research/reading around, as I was considering the idea of *going Infantry and then specializing later* (if possible). I never looked down on Infantrymen and women when making my decision, for y'all do a helluva job and I respect it. I just wanted a little extra that I could bring to the table. Also, due to my waiver barring me from OPT40, I took the chance that recruiting for Ranger would be more prevelant in BCT and/or AIT as a 13F than as an 11 series. So far, it has. But we'll see how things go as time goes on.



Infantry is THE specialty.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Feb 23, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Why do half these posts from poolees always make the Infantry sound like it's some kind of disgrace. It pisses me off. I don't know about the Army, but Marine Infantry is something to be proud of.
> 
> See #MarineCorpsHistory



I know, extremely irritating.


----------



## DZ (Feb 23, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Why do half these posts from poolees always make the Infantry sound like it's some kind of disgrace. It pisses me off. I don't know about the Army, but Marine Infantry is something to be proud of.
> 
> See #MarineCorpsHistory



I think a lot of it is because of the glorification of SOF in the news/movies/tv/video games/books/magazines/instagram/podcasts/radio/newspaper/telegraph/mail via pony express..

In all seriousness, I think kids get on Instagram or youtube and see how sexy SOF look, and want to be part of that. They don't realize it's all just the basics/fundamentals of infantry doctrine in SOF. What makes it Special is the mastery of the basics.

I would have been much better off if I started in the infantry.


----------



## Haldex (Mar 13, 2019)

I do agree that Infantry is the specialty of SF. As Teufel mentioned, Infantry provides a strong foundation because of how focused the goal is; eliminate the enemy. And that's a big reason to be Infantry if you want to go SF.

However, killing the enemy isn't the main reason I chose this MOS. Killing the enemy is one thing, but being able to clear the way and get everyone home is the big goal. If I can use CAS or Artillery to eliminate 6 enemy targets before they can get off a round or hurt one of my buddies, then that's a win for me.

As a Fister, I expect to be proficient in every other MOS I end up being around, but I _will_ be the most effective at killing and protecting with the big guns.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Mar 14, 2019)

Haldex said:


> I do agree that Infantry is the specialty of SF. As Teufel mentioned, Infantry provides a strong foundation because of how focused the goal is; eliminate the enemy. And that's a big reason to be Infantry if you want to go SF.
> 
> However, killing the enemy isn't the main reason I chose this MOS. Killing the enemy is one thing, but being able to clear the way and get everyone home is the big goal. If I can use CAS or Artillery to eliminate 6 enemy targets before they can get off a round or hurt one of my buddies, then that's a win for me.
> 
> As a Fister, I expect to be proficient in every other MOS I end up being around, but I _will_ be the most effective at killing and protecting with the big guns.



Good on you for picking a job and knowing why. A lot of people come in blind with no reasoning behind the job they (or their recruiter) chose. Maintain your ambition, be driven, and crush everything to the best of your ability. Todays Army has a way of crushing spirits for new recruits who don't go straight into SOF units. I cannot attest to the morale/continued drive of those who do go straight into SOF units. 

Lastly, always remember, in the Regular Army, if you're not Infantry, your job is to support the Infantry.


----------



## DozerB (Mar 15, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Why do half these posts from poolees always make the Infantry sound like it's some kind of disgrace. It pisses me off. I don't know about the Army, but Marine Infantry is something to be proud of.
> 
> See #MarineCorpsHistory



The Marine Corps Infantry is actually proud of how much of a (social) disgrace the Marine Corps Infantry is. What a strange world/Corps we live in. I love the Infantry. On the MEU, I brought infantry squad leaders over to my unit as much as possible just to show my "technical MOS" Sergeants what it looked like to make your junior enlisted warriors (JEWs) fear you and love you at the same time. Bunch of wild animals.


----------



## LimaPanther (Mar 23, 2019)

Back in the day, before any special ops had their own MOS, most were all Infantry. I was a Recon Marine as an 0311 (Infantry) and when I went Army I was an 11B (Light Weapons), 11C (Heavy Weapons), 11F (Recon)and 11Z (1SG). When with 10th Grp I was an 11C (Heavy Weapons SGT). Of course now I pay for it from all the humping and jumping.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 29, 2019)

Haldex said:


> I do agree that Infantry is the specialty of SF. As Teufel mentioned, Infantry provides a strong foundation because of how focused the goal is; eliminate the enemy. And that's a big reason to be Infantry if you want to go SF.
> 
> However, killing the enemy isn't the main reason I chose this MOS. Killing the enemy is one thing, but being able to clear the way and get everyone home is the big goal. If I can use CAS or Artillery to eliminate 6 enemy targets before they can get off a round or hurt one of my buddies, then that's a win for me.
> 
> As a Fister, I expect to be proficient in every other MOS I end up being around, but I _will_ be the most effective at killing and protecting with the big guns.




Nothing like obliterating a couple of acres with nape to roast a sniper. That's called "pulling the chain," son.


----------



## Arrowhead_FS85 (Mar 30, 2019)

Too bad the investigation board doesn't see it in the same light as we few passing that "cleared hot" call.


----------

